# Sarah Benching 205 for reps.



## Sarahdefense (Feb 25, 2012)

Benching for Bucks






YouTube Video











Benching for Bucks. - YouTube


----------



## GFR (Feb 25, 2012)

Great reps and weight, I would never had guessed you could lift that much. Amazing job!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2012)

im impressed ...although i dont like powerlifting form


never seen a woman attempt that much weight in person


----------



## charley (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful..........Great work Sarah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 25, 2012)

Sarah, what a wonderful feat,you must be so strong.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 25, 2012)

Sweet pretty and strong.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 25, 2012)

Them legs, wow! Oh yeah and good lifts...STRONG!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice Work!!


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 25, 2012)

damn, very impressive


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 25, 2012)

Not sure about the form but great job!!!!!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice job Sarah!  I' m impressed!


----------



## caaraa (Feb 26, 2012)

Sweet pretty and strong.


----------



## ripsid (Feb 26, 2012)

good job.


----------



## SFW (Feb 26, 2012)

respect


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone, truly made my day!  I am smiling big! 

Sarah


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## redz (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice, you got some power there.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 26, 2012)

**



heavyiron said:


> Impressive!



Thank you!!


----------



## Caretaker (Feb 26, 2012)

Much respect. Also VERY cool.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 26, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> Much respect. Also VERY cool.



I'm a cool chick, so I hear!


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome lift, but I honestly don't think that would pass in a well-run PL competition. I disagree with your note, your ass comes too far off the bench. With a little form tweak you'd be winning some contests I think.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 26, 2012)

fufu said:


> Awesome lift, but I honestly don't think that would pass in a well-run PL competition. I disagree with your note, your ass comes too far off the bench. With a little form tweak you'd be winning some contests I think.




Because I arch so radically, the judge would definitely be forced to watch my ass closely throughout lift.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 26, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> Because I arch so radically, the judge would definitely be forced to watch my ass closely throughout lift.




So yes, I think I'd be winning some competitions. 

After all, bottom part of ass is on bench.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> Because I arch so radically, the judge would definitely be forced to watch my ass closely throughout lift.



I think the arch is fine, and so are the start and end positions, but the glutes pop off just a tad bit when the bar is close to the chest.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> So yes, I think I'd be winning some competitions.
> 
> After all, bottom part of ass is on bench.



I think you'd find a lot of judges that would disagree. It depends organization to organization though.


----------



## Cork (Feb 27, 2012)

Impressive.  I like the PL form, it does look like your butt is down the whole time, but I'm no judge.

Also, speed on bench is important I agree with you, but the explosion up is more important than dropping it down into your sternum as fast as you can.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 27, 2012)

She does better form than me, I should be taking notes.
My strongest lift has the biggest weakness. Once I master it I will be unstoppable lol.

GL sarah, and yes you should look into going to some power meets. I am sure there are some in your area.


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 27, 2012)

sh*tty form but still strong for a girl!  haha


----------



## Cork (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahrnold said:


> sh*tty form but still strong for a girl!  haha



What makes you say that?  Do you know how to bench?


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 27, 2012)

jus makin jokes brah, no biggy, she def strong but Ive never been a big advocate of all that arching the back


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 27, 2012)

For PL, i like the form, great lifts!


----------



## Testoman98 (Feb 27, 2012)

PL form or not, that was extremely impressive. I've only seen one other girl bench over 200lbs, but that was 10+ yrs ago


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 27, 2012)

Good video and definitely impressive. I have never see a girl bench that much.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2012)

as everyone else has said *very impressive!*


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice job Sarah.
That gym looks way better than my dump.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 27, 2012)

Strong and beautiful.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 27, 2012)

Testoman98 said:


> PL form or not, that was extremely impressive. I've only seen one other girl bench over 200lbs, but that was 10+ yrs ago




Thank you!!!  I love to lift heavy - there is another girl at my gym who puts up around what I do.  She is a bit bigger. Good lifter though!

If you guys want to see me in 5 inch heels, here I am. [No lifting, but i look pretty cute!!]

Sarah goes to Court - YouTube


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 27, 2012)

I just want it to be spring time...for several reasons I guess I shall share
1) I will be allowed to be shirtless again...pssh like it has ever stopped me before
2) Panama!!!
3) Ummm everyday is a day to grill out?

Oh I guess this post is kinda relevant cuz well in your video you said it was nice out and all this week it will be 60 degrees.... Not quite spring, but soon enough!


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 27, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I just want it to be spring time...for several reasons I guess I shall share
> 1) I will be allowed to be shirtless again...pssh like it has ever stopped me before
> 2) Panama!!!
> 3) Ummm everyday is a day to grill out?
> ...



I can't wait!!! When are you going to Panama?  I'm going to Clearwater first week of May for 10 days...can't wait to bring out my bikinis.  Pics and vids, of course, will be made for everyone's viewing pleasure 

it was soooo pretty out today. a good day to be out and about!


----------



## 07bobber (Feb 27, 2012)

How tall are you and how much do you weigh?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 27, 2012)

5'3, 159


----------



## bigmanjws (Feb 27, 2012)

Very impressed by the video, although I'll admit I had to watch it a second time to even notice the lifts..... Nice legs! Lol  Seriously impressed though, Never saw a female attempt that kind of weight.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice lifts Sarah!!


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 27, 2012)

bigmanjws said:


> Very impressed by the video, although I'll admit I had to watch it a second time to even notice the lifts..... Nice legs! Lol  Seriously impressed though, Never saw a female attempt that kind of weight.




LOL what were you distracted by?


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 27, 2012)

Very impressive.  However every nerve in my body told me to "abort mission" after I heard the word Ohio. 

Go Blue.


----------



## Cork (Feb 28, 2012)

Ahrnold said:


> jus makin jokes brah, no biggy, she def strong but Ive never been a big advocate of all that arching the back



Ah come on then you can't say your previous statement.  Just because you don't like to arch your back doesn't mean she's doing it wrong.  It gives off the wrong impression.



ckcrown84 said:


> I just want it to be spring time...for several reasons I guess I shall share
> 1) I will be allowed to be shirtless again...pssh like it has ever stopped me before
> 2) Panama!!!
> 3) Ummm everyday is a day to grill out?



You just like to listen to Van Halen really loud?


----------



## bigmanjws (Feb 28, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> LOL what were you distracted by?


 
The thighs, and the tennis skirt mostly........Kept waiting/hoping your booty would slip out.


----------



## nick52 (Feb 28, 2012)

good job sara,  you look like your in the zone when you train, good for you, stay pumped


----------



## Ellien (Feb 28, 2012)

very impressive!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> I can't wait!!! When are you going to Panama?  I'm going to Clearwater first week of May for 10 days...can't wait to bring out my bikinis.  Pics and vids, of course, will be made for everyone's viewing pleasure
> 
> it was soooo pretty out today. a good day to be out and about!



Going to PCB march 16-22nd. Can't wait!  

Not looking forward to that long ass drive though!


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 28, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Going to PCB march 16-22nd. Can't wait!
> 
> Not looking forward to that long ass drive though!



Why you driving?!!


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 28, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> Benching for Bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'm impressed. Great strength but still very feminine.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 28, 2012)

Probably the coolest attorney Ive came across...lol How do your other lifts compare?


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 28, 2012)

Max-

Back It. - YouTube dead lift some decent weight there






YouTube Video












Sarah's Valentine's Day Victory - YouTube squat there [squatting tomorrow]






YouTube Video


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> Why you driving?!!



Went back to school living on a budget 
We have a group of seven going... Driving down two cars 
Wish I were flying !


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 29, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Went back to school living on a budget
> We have a group of seven going... Driving down two cars
> Wish I were flying !



The hard part will be not drinking!  I sooo want to, but you know, physique


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 29, 2012)

Deja Vu said:


> I'm impressed. Great strength but still very feminine.



I'm a distinct mix of feminine [i have like 70 pairs of stilettos] and strong...i like the combination.

BTW, love your Arnold quote. One of my favs!


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 29, 2012)

Definite encouragement to go lift


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> The hard part will be not drinking!  I sooo want to, but you know, physique




I have not drank in like 9 weeks.
It was rough at first, because I sued to fucking party. But, getting close to moving on to the real world and want to go give bodybuilding my all. So panama will be my first time drinking in 10 weeks. It will be a rough trip, but once I come back well time to get back on my grind/


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 1, 2012)

You are bad-ass.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 1, 2012)

HeavyBomber said:


> You are bad-ass.




Indeed!  I take it to new extremes.  You guys gonna love my new stuff - dieting HARD this week, so physique looking pretty insane.  Gotta figure out how to pose for my first show - anyone know how?  I am so used to strutting my stuff that I figure it can't be much different.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 1, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> I'm a distinct mix of feminine [i have like 70 pairs of stilettos] and strong...i like the combination.
> 
> BTW, love your Arnold quote. One of my favs!



Dude,
You're like SuperHero cool.

Single??


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 1, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Dude,
> You're like SuperHero cool.
> 
> Single??



ya, never met a guy that can keep up.


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 1, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> ya, never met a guy that can keep up.



Strike that last thought....lol


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 1, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Strike that last thought....lol



LOL handling me would definitely be a full-time, labor-intensive endeavor.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 1, 2012)

You look fantastic Sarah.
I wish there were some gals like you at my gym. LOL
I train with a female sometimes and she can do a single of 225 bench but she sure doesnt look like you.
Most gals that are real strong arent nearly as pretty as you.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 1, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> You look fantastic Sarah.
> I wish there were some gals like you at my gym. LOL
> I train with a female sometimes and she can do a single of 225 bench but she sure doesnt look like you.
> Most gals that are real strong arent nearly as pretty as you.
> Keep up the good work.




Thank you 

I wish girls realized that lifting heavy doesn't make them unattractive.  If anything, takes body to new levels of beauty.

LOL the world would be a better place if there were more Sarah's at gyms across the county - I LOVE going to new gyms. Maybe I'll start taking trips to cool places.  I'm going to Florida in May, so gonna hit up a few down there.

Anybody here from Tampa area?


----------



## JMedic79 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> LOL the world would be a better place if there were more Sarah's at gyms across the county
> Anybody here from Tampa area?


 
do you always compliment yourself in the 3rd person?

good job on the lifts.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 1, 2012)

JMedic79 said:


> do you always compliment yourself in the 3rd person?
> 
> good job on the lifts.




I can compliment myself in any form; I'm versatile like that!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 1, 2012)

*I love this!!!*



Sarahdefense said:


> Benching for Bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your flexibility def. helps your strength! WELL DONE. I love that you make the other guys in your gym nervous. That's hot. Reps for that!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 1, 2012)

Umm feel free to steal this idea
"Sarahs Gym...America"

Travel across America visiting different gyms, documenting your experiences and interactions with other lifters (male and female). Try to capture the personality of lifters, our sub-culture if you will, and document that in an entertaining but serious manner.
May not be a "jersey shore" success but definitely would make a good documentary and get quite a bit of attention.



Sarahdefense said:


> Thank you
> 
> I wish girls realized that lifting heavy doesn't make them unattractive.  If anything, takes body to new levels of beauty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 2, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Umm feel free to steal this idea
> "Sarahs Gym...America"
> 
> Travel across America visiting different gyms, documenting your experiences and interactions with other lifters (male and female). Try to capture the personality of lifters, our sub-culture if you will, and document that in an entertaining but serious manner.
> May not be a "jersey shore" success but definitely would make a good documentary and get quite a bit of attention.




I think that's an awesome idea..the key would be lining up the gym before i went, to make sure it had hardcore peeps. I wouldn't want to go to a commercial one - gotta be unique to capture the sub-culture.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> I think that's an awesome idea..the key would be lining up the gym before i went, to make sure it had hardcore peeps. I wouldn't want to go to a commercial one - gotta be unique to capture the sub-culture.



Agreed. Just call gyms in advance and have them reach out to there more experienced clientele, I am sure it wouldn't be hard to get them to invite some of the more serious lifters in and explain why


----------



## MuscleDojo (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice!
I used to arch my back like that. Not good form imo- I use a bench against the wall and put my feet up on it. Hopefully your gym has a plate loaded chest press. <- best results for me, added a ton of weight without jacking with my back or shoulders..


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey, CK, there are a lot of good lifters in Ohio...we could do it here. i mean, isn't this where arnold is?

The guy that taught me how to bench is local, he agreed to do vid with me.  He's gonna do rep work with 500 lbs.

Something like..."Buckeye Benching"


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> Hey, CK, there are a lot of good lifters in Ohio...we could do it here. i mean, isn't this where arnold is?
> 
> The guy that taught me how to bench is local, he agreed to do vid with me.  He's gonna do rep work with 500 lbs.
> 
> Something like..."Buckeye Benching"



That is very true. There are plenty of great lifters.
Even where I am at we have a guy 550+
I am only in the 400--but I ain't a big guy (yet) lol.

Plus you have Westside barbell, and a bunch of other gyms in the area. Plenty of potential in Ohio.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 2, 2012)

Also, 
Would if you wanted to make it like a legit documentary a few things would be needed:
1) real film cameras
2) people who know how to film, edit films, etc.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 2, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> That is very true. There are plenty of great lifters.
> Even where I am at we have a guy 550+
> I am only in the 400--but I ain't a big guy (yet) lol.
> 
> Plus you have Westside barbell, and a bunch of other gyms in the area. Plenty of potential in Ohio.



550 is good, what does he weigh?

400 is not shabby at all, how much do you weigh?

the dude i learned from is 620 [shirted] at about 250 lbs.

I wonder what i could do shirted?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 2, 2012)

Very impressive! Beautiful, sexy and strong! Love your legs!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> 550 is good, what does he weigh?
> 
> 400 is not shabby at all, how much do you weigh?
> 
> ...



I weigh 203lbs right now. Max bench so far is 415lbs, going for 425 Monday.
The guy that does 550 weights like 280+ he is a big hoss, doesn't max often if he trained a bit more for maxing he would break 600. 

I have never done shirted lifts, not really sure if I want to. I honestly don't know much about that stuff. I am 415 RAW


----------



## Watson (Mar 2, 2012)

thats a real woman!


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 2, 2012)

*cute pic*



Tall Paul said:


> thats a real woman!



Real women give these kind of looks!


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 2, 2012)

MuscleDojo said:


> Nice!
> I used to arch my back like that. Not good form imo- I use a bench against the wall and put my feet up on it. Hopefully your gym has a plate loaded chest press. <- best results for me, added a ton of weight without jacking with my back or shoulders..




Shes got good form, damn near text book. If only I could get that arch in comp...lol


----------



## mike3g2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

one word: awesome


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 3, 2012)

mike3g2000 said:


> one word: awesome



thank you


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 12, 2012)

*Hey guys, curious on your thoughts:

Do you think it's possible to do 5x5 flat bench training while still dieting hard? I.e, maintain flexibility and fitness, while still getting stronger?

Sarah
*


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 12, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> *Hey guys, curious on your thoughts:
> 
> Do you think it's possible to do 5x5 flat bench training while still dieting hard? I.e, maintain flexibility and fitness, while still getting stronger?
> 
> ...


Fwiw - I've done it while on strict keto (stronglifts 5x5) for a while - it worked for me and I ain't no spring chicken! 
just my 2c


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> *Hey guys, curious on your thoughts:
> 
> Do you think it's possible to do 5x5 flat bench training while still dieting hard? I.e, maintain flexibility and fitness, while still getting stronger?
> 
> ...



I think so. You will definitely lose a bit of strength and not be able to lift as much as if you were not dieting. However, I think you will still benefit by the 5x5. 

But, take that with a grain of salt. I have never actually stuck with the 5 sets methodology.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 13, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> ya, never met a guy that can keep up.



I could keep you up


----------



## ban916 (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it wrong that, that turns me on?!?! Good lift!!


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 14, 2012)

Ban, the general line of thought being, 

"If she can do THAT in the gym, what can she do in the bedroom?"


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2012)

You might look into 5/3/1 on a strict diet as well. I didn't do well with it while on Keto, but with Carb cycling and strict cals it's worked great.


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 14, 2012)

nice!

reps


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 14, 2012)

*I've been noticing, as I diet, that my waist is pretty small - kinda cool, esp when compared with my upper body.  Here are a few progress pics! 









*


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 14, 2012)

I've tried to give you more reps but I repped you too much! I'll try again tomm!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2012)

i didnt read the whole thread, but you are quite strong! however you would have been flagged for sure


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 15, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> I've tried to give you more reps but I repped you too much! I'll try again tomm!




*I expect reps for this one!  Also, reps on my birthday this Sunday *


----------



## ban916 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> Ban, the general line of thought being,
> 
> "If she can do THAT in the gym, what can she do in the bedroom?"


 Exactly.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 16, 2012)

Haha sexy lady 
I'm off to panama


----------

